# Weekly Estrogen Fix @ Sundown (ongoing)



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

Would like to try and get a ladies night going at Sundown this winter. Nothing written in stone, just one night a week (varying depending on schedules) where we women can get together and make a few runs. 

We can discuss in this thread the week of and pick the best day to head out.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Is Marc allowed? There might be some estrogen in him.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is Marc allowed? There might be some estrogen in him.


Lingering or recently added?


Yay!  We have a thread going!  I need to get my new skis to the shop to get the bindings mounted so once I get them (and mainly my boots) back, I'm ready!!!!  Now all we need is the snow!


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 27, 2007)

Can I go if I wear a wig and a dress?? I promise to ski like my wife!:razz:

Hey, post # 50! Now I'm rollin.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 27, 2007)

Come on guys, keep out


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Come on guys, keep out


Apparently ladies' night is highly sought after...by the men on here.  What's that say about them?


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is Marc allowed? There might be some estrogen in him.



I have a doctor who would write a note for me, if there are going to be a lot of hot wimmins there....


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

severine said:


> Lingering or recently added?



Did someone mention lingerie?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> hot wimmins



:lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> Did someone mention lingerie?




MARC! You're such a :evil::flame::uzi::x:angry:! 

Severine, I have a feeling that if we further publicize this ladies night we're going to have to invest in some pepper spray and a mean dog.


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2007)

severine said:


> Apparently ladies' night is highly sought after...by the men on here.  What's that say about them?



Y'ever been to a bar on "Ladies Night?"








YA RLY


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 4, 2007)

LMFAO Paul.

Ok Sev... when you get your skis back and have a date set in mind send me a PM.................


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2007)

Paul, that's just plain scary.   That's at least a 7 drink minimum.   (Aren't those the "Hunter Guidos" from another thread?   :lol

Randi - I have my skis just waiting on my pass.  I'll PM you.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 4, 2007)

Got it and responded


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

severine said:


> Paul, that's just plain scary.   That's at least a 7 drink minimum.   (Aren't those the "Hunter Guidos" from another thread?   :lol
> 
> Randi - I have my skis just waiting on my pass.  I'll PM you.



I'm the one with the kewl 'do.


----------

